
This Interview with the Guy Who Played Jar Jar Binks Is Tragic as Hell - ourmandave
http://io9.gizmodo.com/this-interview-with-the-guy-who-played-jar-jar-binks-is-1752488488
======
DrScump
Jake Lloyd (young Anakin) has led a troubled life.

